# Anyone know where to get team GB equestrian clothing?



## Odd Socks (25 June 2012)

As title really?  I want to buy something Olympics related but couldn't really find anything horsey.   

Anyone know where to get them from?


----------



## teapot (25 June 2012)

BE online shop has the Toggi range


----------



## nikicb (25 June 2012)

Our local Scats is selling some.  Do you have one near you?


----------



## onmybreak (25 June 2012)

I've looked for stuff and this is all I could find for Equestrians and is not that exciting. 

http://www.toggi.com/acatalog/Toggi_Team_GBR.html


----------



## Odd Socks (25 June 2012)

No I don't have a scats and I had seen the toggi stuff online but was hoping for something a bit more ... Well... Not so plain.  Will have to keep my eyes peeled.  I'm sure joules will bring something out for the games


----------



## teapot (25 June 2012)

Jazz - if they were, it would have been out by now knowing how their marketing ranges work. Can find out for you though  

Also - there's massive LOCOG/IOC restrictions on what designs can be used. Remember that shops arn't allowed to decorate their own windows on torch relay routes unless an official sponsor.


----------



## thumperbos (25 June 2012)

I too was searching frustratedly online the other day for something to wear in support when at Greenwich. Having given up, I then happened across Next's range of quirky union jack t-shirts and snapped one up although these don't have collars.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (25 June 2012)

I've looked everywhere and it's all pretty disappointing - was thinking of just finding some Union Flag decorated clothing. The official olympic clothing hardly looks like your supporting GB.


----------



## Herts05 (25 June 2012)

Classic Dressage do GB flag over reach boots. They certainly look striking, check out their website


----------



## Tillypup (26 June 2012)

Here's what my lovely Mum bought for me at Houghton (with 25% off!)

http://www.joules.com/en-GB/Womens-Polo-Shirt/Blue/M_GEORGE/ProductDetail.raction

It is very nice, a good length on a fairly tall (with a long body) person like me! Hubby likes the male version so we could be really very very sad if we wear them together!!


----------



## Odd Socks (26 June 2012)

That's what I'm talking about! Shame I can't justify £50 for a polo though


----------



## Tillypup (26 June 2012)

Harlequin Jazz said:



			That's what I'm talking about! Shame I can't justify £50 for a polo though 

Click to expand...

I know, must have caught my Mum on a good day!! Afterwards she kept puttering about how "that should have been £50 you know!"


----------

